# Andy Katz 2004 Predictions



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Andy Katz has Uconn as being number One Ranked Next Season..I think that is a good pick but i really think Duke should be up there with the team they have comming in next season..Other Surpise are Michgain St. Number 2, Missou Number 3,Gonzaga Number 6,Syracuse Number 11(Say Syracuse without Melo/With Melo top 3),St.Joes 14 and Ohio State 13..I think this is a very good Pre-Season rankings alot of surpise teams..Your Toughts?

Link-2004 Champion Will Be...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

There is NO way Kansas is the 2nd best team in the Big 12 next year.


----------



## Springsteen (Jan 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> There is NO way Kansas is the 2nd best team in the Big 12 next year.


I agree. They would be lucky to be top 4 or 5.

OU
Texas
Missou

All seem to have better line-ups.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Missouri at 3 is not surprising. They bring back everybody from a team that earned a 6 seed this past season. Arthur Johnson and Rickey Paulding (who Katz mistakenly called Ricky Clemons in his article) will both be seniors and proved against Marquette that they can carry a team. Think of them as next season's Hinrich and Collison. To the already solid nucleus they will add a quality recruiting class, probably one of the better classes, but underrated classes in the country.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> Missouri at 3 is not surprising. They bring back everybody from a team that earned a 6 seed this past season. Arthur Johnson and Rickey Paulding (who Katz mistakenly called Ricky Clemons in his article) will both be seniors and proved against Marquette that they can carry a team. Think of them as next season's Hinrich and Collison. To the already solid nucleus they will add a quality recruiting class, probably one of the better classes, but underrated classes in the country.


No, it's not surprising....but I have there somewhere around 6 or 7 to start the year. Texas, Duke, Arizona,UCONN are all definitely going to be better, with some other teams as well....and does Katz read the newspaper? Hellooooo, TJ Ford as said numerous times he is 110 % sure he's coming back....


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> No, it's not surprising....but I have there somewhere around 6 or 7 to start the year. Texas, Duke, Arizona,UCONN are all definitely going to be better, with some other teams as well....and does Katz read the newspaper? Hellooooo, TJ Ford as said numerous times he is 110 % sure he's coming back....


Well if you put Texas in front of them then they're at 4. Duke and Arizona, I don't know. Arizona loses a lot and Duke will need their players to improve, which isn't necessarily a given. I also don't see why UConn will DEFINITELY be better. Texas is really the only team who I honestly think will definitely be better than MU next season. Then again, I'm thinking of MU with Conley and he can't play until late December, so I guess 6 or 7 is probably right for pre season.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I like the pick with Kentucky at number 9. Although I'll disagree with this (some of you who think I'm biased, which I can be at sometimes, might be suprised at this next statement):

If Estill DOES return (which is likely to happen now) I don't think the 'Cats will move anywhere past number 9 unless Tubby can pull off some season-miracle like he did this season. I think Michigan State will probably be number 1 next season (thats right Spartanfan2003, I said it).


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*kansas should be ok*

def. top 3 they are a solid team.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Re: kansas should be ok*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> def. top 3 they are a solid team.


Are you talking top 3 in the country or in the Big XII? Big XII, yeah, maybe, but no way in the country.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

If Melo comes back, they're definitely top 5, I'd probably have them at 2. Texas is my favorite next year. Missouri should be talented, but no way are they 3rd in the country. Kansas at 7 is a stretch at this point, there's definitely a possibility of it, but way too many question marks at this point to have them there. They have 2 All-Americans leaving, Roy might not be coming back, Langford apparently is a question mark, and who knows how healthy Simien will be. But, if Roy comes back, Langford comes back, Simien stays health, and Padgett and Giddens pan out, they'll make a run at the Final Four.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Are we underrating SU next year. They will now be an experienced team, and I think that still counts something, even after last night 

Compare Next Year's Team vs This Year 

C - Forth Jr vs Forth So (Upgrade)

PF - Warrick Jr vs Warrick So (Upgrade)

SF - Pace vs Anthony (Major Downgrade, But Pace is an underrated player, he's a statsheet stuffer if he gets minutes)

SG - Edelin So vs Duany (Minor Upgrade - Edelin is really the PG, but for simplicity compared to Duany. Remember Edelin was suspended for the first half this year and was getting more minutes then Duany by season's end)

Pg - GMac So vs GMac Fr (Upgrade)


Bench - 

Nichols Fr vs Edelin Fr (Even - Nichols is a top 40 recruit)

Roberts Fr v Pace So (Downgrade even though Roberts is a top 40 prospect)

McNeil Sr vs Mcneil Jr (Upgrade)

Gorman So vs Gorman Fr (Upgrade)

Mccroskey Fr (top 100 recruit) vs Walkon Bum. (Upgrade)


So we lose Anthony, but we are deeper, and our starters are more experienced.

I think we deserve consideration for #1 out of the gate next year, Carmelo or not


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Are we underrating SU next year. They will now be an experienced team, and I think that still counts something, even after last night
> 
> Compare Next Year's Team vs This Year
> ...


Without Melo, you guys are Top 10, possibly Top 5, but definitely not #1 out of the gate. With everyone that's returning to Texas, and Ford going out and saying that he's coming back, I think they should be #1. If Melo comes back, then it's between Cuse and Texas as the favorite IMO.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Kansas could be the third best team in the Big 12.

it is Texas adn Missouri as the two spots, then OU, KU, and Okie State fighting for the next three.


Kansas at 7 is a stretch with a few question marks, but I would have them in the 10-15 range next season.

Texas is my number one unless Melo stays at Syracuse.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I think Kansas could be the third best team in the Big 12.
> 
> it is Texas adn Missouri as the two spots, then OU, KU, and Okie State fighting for the next three.
> ...


Yea, that's what I've said. Right now, Kansas is 10-15, way too many question marks to be 7. But if things go right, they could be in the Final Four again next year. It's just one big ?

Texas is my #1 regardless if Melo stays or not. I'd like to see them win it too, I like the team and love Ford. He's always out there having fun and smiling. Melo seems like he's rubbing it in other's faces when he's out there grinning after someone fouls him or something, acting like he's better than them. Whether he is or isn't, I don't know, that's just the way it appears. Ford, on the other hand, is just having fun, you can tell that just by watching him. Obviously I'd rather KU win it, but Texas is my 2nd fav. at the moment. Cuse is #2 is Melo stays. But since they've won it, I kinda think he'll bolt.


----------



## edubcb (Feb 21, 2003)

if wade comes back there is no reason they wont be ranked in the top 5.

they lose only 1 player Robert Jackson. and imo he was the teams weak link.


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

for zona to be contenders like they were, someone is going to have to step up, i right know i dont see anyone doing that. but like they say.............

Bear down Arizona!
Bear down Red and Blue!
Bear down Arizona,
Hit 'em hard let them know who's who!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

these are my predictions for nexy year:

1. texas(ford stays)
2. uconn
3. north carolina(assuming they get a good coach. remember, they were a top team this year until my got hurt)
4. missouri
5. cincinnati(i think white will be great and maxiel and whaley will be hard to handle on the inside)
6. arizona(frye is great and the freshman fill in for the seniors)
7. marquette(wade stays)
8. florida
9. syracuse(assuming carmelo leaves and warrick stays)
10. kansas(3rd best in big 12 assuming simien fully recovers)
11. duke(they lose their best player)
12. michigan state(maybe they should be higher)
13. illinois
14. st joe's
15. pittsburgh
16. nc state(hodge will be acc player of the year)
17. xavier(sato takes over)
18. oklahoma(hard to fill in for price)
19. kentucky
20. gonzaga
21. arizona state(diogu)
22. texas tech

that's as far as i'm going to go. it looks like another year of the big 12 being the best.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

While there may just reason for SU not being in the top 5 without Melo, they could very well be there when the polls come out next year.

Remember that Maryland opened the season at #8, for no rational reason, other then being the defending the national champions. Maryland lost much more then just Melo, and had much less returning.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> While there may just reason for SU not being in the top 5 without Melo, they could very well be there when the polls come out next year.
> 
> Remember that Maryland opened the season at #8, for no rational reason, other then being the defending the national champions. Maryland lost much more then just Melo, and had much less returning.


my rankings aren't what i think the preseason ranking would be. they are just how good i think the teams will be next year. but i get what you're saying. they probably will be top 5 preseason as long as warrick stays. i just don't think they are quite good enough for top 5.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I realize that Rocketeer, and that of course is the right way to do it, if you want to express who will be the best 

At this time of year I make two types of predictions - where the teams will be in the preseason (where I have to think of all the media deficiencies), and where they will end up, which is obviously a more difficult prediction.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> these are my predictions for nexy year:
> 5. cincinnati(i think white will be great and maxiel and whaley will be hard to handle on the inside)
> 12. michigan state(maybe they should be higher)
> 20. gonzaga


Cincy too high. State way too low. Zags too low also.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

no Georgia? Hayes hasn't declared, we got 3 Top 100 recruits and a young coach with potential:yes:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> no Georgia? Hayes hasn't declared, we got 3 Top 100 recruits and a young coach with potential:yes:


Don't forget sanctions out the wazoo.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

link?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GeorgiaSports</b>!
> link?


You're kidding yourself if you think they'll get away scot-free.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

My Preseason Top 10
(With Ford,Melo,Ridnour,Wade staying)
1)Syracuse-Champs always return as #1
2)UConn-Okafor,Brown,Gordon will be amazing
3)Missouri-Paulding is back and Johnson is now a legit AA choice
4)Texas-Everyone is back from a Final Four finish
5)Oregon-Senior led team, finally gets some inside help next year
6)Arizona-Walton and Gardner weren't even the 3 best players on AU last season. They still have Stoudy,Dre,Hassan,Frye
7)Marquette-Same as texas minus Robert Jackson
8)Michigan State-Man Davis is gonna be a good one, Torbert has another year under his belt and that point guard is a beast.
9)North Carolina-May returns along with another recruiting class, they should be phenominal and fun to watch
10)Duke-Coach K is still there..what else would you expect????


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Cincy too high. State way too low. Zags too low also.


michigan state will be good next year. i think they could be anywhere from 12(where i had them) to about 5. like i said, 12 is too low. i just don't really know who to move down.

cincinnatti will be good next year. 5 might be a little high but i think the will be that good. maxiel and whaley are going to be really tough on the inside. tony bobbit and field williams gives them a couple of good shooter on the outside. i think james white can be a good slasher and finisher to complete the team.

gonzaga i'm not sure about. but after illinois at 13, i think the next 8 can be in any order.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketeer</b>!
> 
> 
> michigan state will be good next year. i think they could be anywhere from 12(where i had them) to about 5. like i said, 12 is too low. i just don't really know who to move down.
> ...


I would have Michigan Stae #1 or #2. Vitale, Phelps, and Katz all had them in the top 5.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Here is my worthless top ten that I am sure almost everyone will skip over -

(Assuming Melo leaves, Okafor stays, Ford leaves, Wade leaves, and Ridnour leaves)

1.Michigan State
2.Connecticut
3.Arizona
4.Missouri
5.Duke
6.Florida
7.North Carolina
8.Syracuse
9.Texas
10.Xavier


----------

